# New Here, not to growing.



## bdawgburner (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this site here. I've been a member of ichag but unless ur in with the cool kids there, you are a nobody. I dont have a lot of time usually to just get to surf so its hard for me to really get to know people there. But i'm going to try to change that here. Ive been growing for about 5 years and right now i'm working with Banana Dawg from orgnkid, pre98 bubba, the purps, herijuana, and afgooey. The banana dawg is by far my favorite. Its banana og x chemdawg for those who didnt know. Im a current soil grower but the mess is starting to get to me so i'm thinking about going the ebb and flow route now. Hopefully the hydro forum here can give me some good pointers. A buddy told me that this is a great site and is very welcoming. I hope I can help out with general knowledge questions some may have. I dont have the experience that some of you have but i've come a long way over the years. So hello, call me bdawg and i hope to meet some great people here.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup  Everyone is chill here, I hope you find what you are looking for, again welcome


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 17, 2009)

You play guitar zeppelin? I have a Paul that looks just like your avatar.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 18, 2009)

bdawgburner said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this site here. I've been a member of ichag but unless ur in with the cool kids there, you are a nobody. I dont have a lot of time usually to just get to surf so its hard for me to really get to know people there. But i'm going to try to change that here. Ive been growing for about 5 years and right now i'm working with Banana Dawg from orgnkid, pre98 bubba, the purps, herijuana, and afgooey. The banana dawg is by far my favorite. Its banana og x chemdawg for those who didnt know. Im a current soil grower but the mess is starting to get to me so i'm thinking about going the ebb and flow route now. Hopefully the hydro forum here can give me some good pointers. A buddy told me that this is a great site and is very welcoming. I hope I can help out with general knowledge questions some may have. I dont have the experience that some of you have but i've come a long way over the years. So hello, call me bdawg and i hope to meet some great people here.


Hey bdog! Welcome to RIU. Sounds like you have some cool strains growing. I'd love to see some pictures if you have.

I set up a couple tables a while back and now a couple great harvests in I honestly can't say enough good things about ebb and flow. I still run a soil grow for my taller plants, but at heart, its all about the hydro. The strength, speed and yield are untouchable by soil. 





Some white rhinos sitting in the table.
Check out the stickies on the hydro forum, especially anything written by Al b. fuct, he is a flood and drain guru.


So cmon in, light one up and join the party.


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey thanks spruce zeus. I'll get on gettin some pics up soon. I had a timer issue that went unnoticed at the beginning of flowering on this round. The pics are a little embarrassing. Once they get some nice buds on em I'll be getting pics up though. That rhino looks great. I've always wanted to run her.


----------

